# Snapping Twig



## Quinn-child (Jun 28, 2002)

Bah.  Okay, here goes.  Some people in my school have learned Snapping Twig where you step back with the left foot first (for the pin and the break) and others who learned it by stepping back with the right foot.  I've learned both ways to do it, but neither feel right.  Help! 

:asian: 
Oos - 
Quinn


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2002)

You need to step back with the left foot. To me it would feel real akward to step back with the right foot unless you are practicing on the opposite side that is usually taught. Front left hand direct push -  step back left.  Front right hand direct push - step back with the right. If the attack is still a left push and you step back right you don't move yourself out of the way of the back up weapon (right punch).  Just a thought.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 29, 2002)

The way I learned it was stepping back with the left foot. But that is the "Ideal" I really could not see it working stepping back with the right....maybe stepping forward and outside with the right depending on the speed of the push but not backwards. Im not an expert either


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2002)

If you stepping out and off the line of attack you would be doing a different technique. The first move of Snapping Twig (or the first series of moves) is the most inportant part of the technique. If you can't stop the attack from that point, you won't be able to continue and finish the technique. 

Your instructor knows best but try the motions slow to get the mechanics down. Make sure that left hand pins in an explosive manner as you execute the right palm heel. Most inportant is to drop and stablize in your neutral bow. I know it is ideal stage but after awhile it will be common nature.

I know it's not much but I hope it helps.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2002)

Also, (sorry I just read your post again) if you step forward and to the outside, you would do better "wedging" your opponent. A modified version of Sword of Destruction or the left side of Five Swords would work just as well if you stepped forward.

Bill Smith


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 29, 2002)

I did not say that is how you do the technique....I learned it stepping back with your left....they stated they thought you stepped with the right foot and I was trying to think of possibilities or situations where you would possibly do so.


I do snapping twigs stepping back with the left foot....the other part was just thinking out loud


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2002)

I meant no disrespect. I did in one form or another did answer their question if they stepped back with the right or stepped forward with the right. The various techniques or motions would work.

Again, no disrespect,
Bill Smith


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 29, 2002)

none taken!!! My wife talks to me worse then that daily! (kidding)


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 29, 2002)

And I thought I was the only one who went through that. Must be a Kenpo thing.

I have to admit, this has got to be the most friendly Kenpo forum out here. 

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _*
> 
> Bah.  Okay, here goes.  Some people in my school have learned Snapping Twig where you step back with the left foot first (for the pin and the break) and others who learned it by stepping back with the right foot.  I've learned both ways to do it, but neither feel right.  Help
> *



LOL........ You can step back with either but it all  DEPENDS UPON WHICH ARM IS FORWARD (you didn't mention that)

If the attack is for a front LEFT hand chest push ------- You step back with the Left foot so that your lead arm has more reach and leverage for the elbow break......    If you step back with the right your right arm is to far back to effectively break the elbow and your body alignment is way off.........   hmmmmm

come on guys...... this is  real remedial and obvious....

:rofl:
 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 30, 2002)

I believe if you step back with the right and it's a front left and push your going to get hit with the right hand (back up weapon).
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 30, 2002)

You do a couple of things on the first move worth noting. 1st is cancelling the back up weapon (the right hand). 2nd you must check the width zone of the attacker thus using the outside role principle. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 30, 2002)

You must think about cancelling the zones of your opponent, and the dynamics of the attack.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> I believe if you step back with the right and it's a front left and push your going to get hit with the right hand (back up weapon).
> Jason Farnsworth *



Well you will only be hit if he throws the punch but it is or would be free/open and a dangerous position as you say.

Also there would be no "Snapping Twig", rather a bending twig!!

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 8, 2002)

Here's a little drill and experiment I learned in Mr. Tatum's advanced class: run the technique with somebody pushing real aggressively, with their left, twice. The first time you get shoved, hard. The second, you react and fall back into Snapping Twig. I've noticed that after the first shove, my hands --and attitude--fly up into their proper place.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> 
> *Here's a little drill and experiment I learned in Mr. Tatum's advanced class: run the technique with somebody pushing real aggressively, with their left, twice. The first time you get shoved, hard. The second, you react and fall back into Snapping Twig. I've noticed that after the first shove, my hands --and attitude--fly up into their proper place. *




If the attacker shoves really aggressive with the left wouldn't your right shoulder go backwards? I'm just kind of looking at the position of his forceful push. Wouldn't you be more apt to step backward (_holding breath_ ) to execute triggered salute on the opposite side and while stepping back. It's just a thought.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ideally the push is to the center of the chest not to either side.  That way the technique will work in Ideal phase.  If it was to either side you would be doing a different "Ideal Technique".  Such as Triggered Palm.....or Glancing Palm, or any of the other push techniques out there.:asian: 

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> If the attacker shoves really aggressive with the left wouldn't your right shoulder go backwards? I'm just kind of looking at the position of his forceful push. Wouldn't you be more apt to step backward (holding breath ) to execute triggered salute on the opposite side and while stepping back. It's just a thought.
> Jason Farnsworth
> *



Right AV........... it is for a  Front left hand "chest" push.  Normally when it is to a particular shoulder it is termed "direct" push.

Just for the sake of argument, since it is a "chest" push [centered], there is a possibility that you "could" move back "either" shoulder!  At which point there can be pages of discussions on options on how to deal with this......... and most or all could be correct!  

There are no "Ideal" ways to execute self defense techniques.  

However, there are "Ideal" self defense "examples" to learn by in the first level of the Art.  During this "Phase" of training, we concentrate on the execution and reaction of a specific scenario.

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...





That's right a chest push, I was thinking more of a shoulder push. Sorry for the mix up.
Jason Farnsworth


----------

